# LEEK meet (London East,Essex,Kent)On the 7th May



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................
www.bluewater.co.uk 
As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.

The next one is for the Sunday 7th May 2006 at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................
































Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or audi.They just expect you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise 

Forum members attending: 

_TT_ heHornster
Nando
a18eem
genocidalduck
Rayrush1
Nolive (poss in paris)
Donners
Renton72
skinster6 (Maybe next time :wink: )
Hopsta
ScoTTy 
BAMTT (poss)
dave_uk


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

I will be there.. i will,i will i will !!! :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Sign me up big man


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Nando said:


> Sign me up big man


Hope you are feeling better, we missed you there !! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok guy's your on the list. :wink:

Ryan were you just sitting waiting for me to put up the next meet?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

a18eem said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Sign me up big man
> ...


Feeling a bit better - I think I'm just burnt out. Been working too many hours recently. Back to the grind tomorrow :evil:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Ryan were you just sitting waiting for me to put up the next meet?? :lol: :lol:


erm... well... kinda... sort of... yep


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan were you just sitting waiting for me to put up the next meet?? :lol: :lol:
> ...


 Nothing to be ashamed of :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yes i suppose i cant make the next meet at a push


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Count me in as a possible  cos it's a bank holiday week-end in France and I might spend it in Paris 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> Count me in as a possible  cos it's a bank holiday week-end in France and I might spend it in Paris 8)


 :lol: You know you will come....You always say i may not be able to make it because your here there and everywhere...But you always turn up in the end :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> Count me in as a possible  cos it's a bank holiday week-end in France and I might spend it in Paris 8)


Est-ce que je peux venir avec vous ?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in as a possible  cos it's a bank holiday week-end in France and I might spend it in Paris 8)
> ...


Not sure if Anne is already up for a threesome  I've known her only for a couple of weeks :lol: give me another two and I will ask :-*


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


Two weeks thats long enough  Oh hang on shes not from essex :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


No No No :evil: from Paris and I miss her


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


est-ce amour ? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Stick me down oh horny one.

I wont try any french translation as it went a bit pete tong last time i tried.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Stick me down oh horny one.
> 
> I wont try any french translation as it went a bit pete tong last time i tried.


approuvez votre dessus la liste  ( your on the list )


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi I'm a newbie and should be picking my new TTR up on Saturday if all goes as planned. 

So I should be ok for May 7th!

Be good to meet a few of u girls n guys!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

skinster6 said:


> Hi I'm a newbie and should be picking my new TTR up on Saturday if all goes as planned.
> 
> So I should be ok for May 7th!
> 
> Be good to meet a few of u girls n guys!


Hello and welcome Skinster.Another Roadster at last   Good choice! :wink:

Look forward to meeting you.your on the list mate 8)

John


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> skinster6 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I'm a newbie and should be picking my new TTR up on Saturday if all goes as planned.
> ...


Just the only girls are nromally the groupies in the pub


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

I could always bring a couple of girls with me?

DOH, keep forgetting about the 2 seats, this is gonna take some getting used to!?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

skinster6 said:


> I could always bring a couple of girls with me?
> 
> DOH, keep forgetting about the 2 seats, this is gonna take some getting used to!?


 Ya might get a midget in the boot :lol: and genocidalduck isn't fussy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

haha either that or a horny contortionist :lol: 
cant even get my spanking new Taylor Made driver in there, gona have to give up golf & take up women for da summer methinks!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Its easy to fit 2 girls in the front with you. 3 if you dont mind one on your lap


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Its easy to fit 2 girls in the front with you. 3 if you dont mind one on your lap


Perv! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Its easy to fit 2 girls in the front with you. 3 if you dont mind one on your lap
> ...


Yeah and?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

skinster6 said:


> I could always bring a couple of girls with me?
> 
> hi and wellcome,
> 
> i like you already...look forward to meet you soon! :wink:


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi and fanx 4 da warm welcome!

I simply cant wait to pick up mi new motor on Saturday, tis gona b a great easter weekend, bring on the sunshine! 8)

Hope you all enjoy the bank holidays and see ya'l on da 7th!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Welcome and see you at the next meet.
At last, another roadster. Happy now Horny? :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Welcome and see you at the next meet.
> At last, another roadster. Happy now Horny? :wink:


O yes! I'm not the only roadster in the village now   :wink:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Welcome Skinster6!

And silver is sooooooooooooo the best colour  

Don't forget to add yourself to the list for the annual meet in July!! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

skinster6 said:


> Hi and fanx 4 da warm welcome!
> 
> I simply cant wait to pick up mi new motor on Saturday, tis gona b a great easter weekend, bring on the sunshine! 8)
> 
> Hope you all enjoy the bank holidays and see ya'l on da 7th!


Ans lets hope we can both go topless on the 7th eh!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Ans lets hope we can both go topless on the 7th eh!


what about the smell of all those burning clutches [smiley=sick2.gif] :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Ans lets hope we can both go topless on the 7th eh!
> ...


Oooo errrrrr! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Someone get me an extinguisher!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

*
Nando
Too Much Time On My Hands*


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> *
> Nando
> Too Much Time On My Hands*


Congratulations!! [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I hate sad people hat have massive amounts of posts.....Havnt you got anything better to do :roll:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> I hate sad people hat have massive amounts of posts.....Havnt you got anything better to do :roll:


but... but... you're my role model :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I hate sad people hat have massive amounts of posts.....Havnt you got anything better to do :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I could think of better ones


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Only just! :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> I hate sad people hat have massive amounts of posts.....Havnt you got anything better to do :roll:


Jamie never leaves his computer, hes always posting! :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

> If your only 15 minutes from Docklands. 12th March is the monthly Bluewater meet....Some have had theirs chipped. However they drive like girls so not the best example for a spin. . But your welcome to come along.
> 
> Look at the TTforums event section for more details. Will be under the London East essex and Kent thread.


 :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> > If your only 15 minutes from Docklands. 12th March is the monthly Bluewater meet....Some have had theirs chipped. However they drive like girls so not the best example for a spin. . But your welcome to come along.
> >
> > Look at the TTforums event section for more details. Will be under the London East essex and Kent thread.
> 
> ...


Who wrote that? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I saw the quote ages ago. I've been waiting for one of you "girls" to find it :lol:

String him up I say !!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> I saw the quote ages ago. I've been waiting for one of you "girls" to find it :lol:
> 
> String him up I say !!


Yes and ive just replied!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyone for a girlie outing ??? [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-*


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## Hopsta (Jan 6, 2003)

Will try and make this one, i'm from the darkside as Scotty knows


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Hopsta said:


> Will try and make this one, i'm from the darkside as Scotty knows


Nice one i'll add ya to the list mate! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Stick me down as well. About time I made another appearance. :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Stick me down as well. About time I made another appearance. :wink:


Ok paul! See you there mate  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > > If your only 15 minutes from Docklands. 12th March is the monthly Bluewater meet....Some have had theirs chipped. However they drive like girls so not the best example for a spin. . But your welcome to come along.
> ...


Who do you think....I did :wink: 

Next time i'll make sure i put a few smileys just so you know i had my tongue in cheek :roll: 

If i offended anyone then im truly sorry.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

No need to apologise, i laughed out loud when i read it.

Nothing like a bit of inter forum banter! Makes a change from reading some of the same old posts.

 :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


Weve been laughing all morning! Couldn't wait for you to get up.

We have replied to all your posts on tyresmoke,RS246 and some weird star wars one :? :lol: :wink:
No offense taken mate :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


The weird star wars one is for a mod on a game i bought..The game concept was good but the game was lacking. But the computer nerd guys modded it. Into what is now a decent game


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


No no, not offended Jamie :twisted:

Actually a chipped car owner that I know very well :wink: drives like a girl indeed 

a girl like Vicky "booby"Buttler-Anderson or the german one who litteraly flied over some bikers on the Nurburgring in a Transit van (and I know how it handles :wink: ) :lol: :lol: :lol:

John,

sorry m8 but week-end in Paris confirmed  so will not make the meet in May 

See u all in June

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok mate see you in june.Have a good time in paris,although i'm sure you will (Dirty boy) :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

nolive said:


> a girl like Vicky "booby"Buttler-Anderson


Pamela Anderson or Vicky Butler-Henderson :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Nando said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > a girl like Vicky "booby"Buttler-Anderson
> ...


oops, looks like I mixed them up 

having said that, let's imagine a Pamela chassis like combined with a Driver style Vicky, THAT would be hot :-*


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Ok mate see you in june.Have a good time in paris,although i'm sure you will (Dirty boy) :lol: :lol: :wink:


eh you girls chatting on the forum (if any, since we still haven't renamed it "Weight watchers meet", i doubt a lot are interested to take part anyway :wink: )don't believe him, I'm a genuine gentleman :roll: not a dirty boy :evil:

well, maybe in private :lol:

by the way, thanks for the advice about the blue leds Horny, I've contacted then today and waiting for a feedback 8)

let the mods continue :twisted:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> let the mods continue :twisted:


Bring em on baby!!

Did you get the Armrest from that guy in the end??


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > let the mods continue :twisted:
> ...


he changed his mind and didn't want to sell it separately of the car in the end :evil:

pff undecided people :lol:

anyway, I'm taking part of the Blueflame GB aswell so when I said I will be reasonable about modifying the car, well I lied 

mind you, since I don't like the looks of the FORD MkII TT....oops sorry the AUDI Mk II TT, I'm going to carry on modding my lovely MkI :-*


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Nando said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > a girl like Vicky "booby"Buttler-Anderson
> ...


 definatly vicky butler!!! :!: :wink: [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


My ideal woman:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I was round hers last night...The cow turned me down


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Got my new Tom Tom 700 from the group buy today! :wink:

Recommened them if anyones thought about getting one


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

what about the tom tom 100 ??
its a lot smaller.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> what about the tom tom 100 ??
> its a lot smaller.


Not enough features for me  I don't think they were in the group buy just 500 and 700's


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I don't get lost


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> I don't get lost


Only when your told too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

hiya gang, just to let you know I picked up my TTR on sat with a few navigation problems getting from sunny Essex to Clapham so will look out for the next tom tom group buy methinks! :wink:

Very happy with car in general but have some annoying bodywork damage, nothing more than scratches but still want to get them sorted before the 7th! Guy I bought from recommended chips away for repairs? Anyone heard anything good or bad about these guys?

Also alloys need a refurb, can you point me in the right direction?

Thanx for your anticipated response!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

skinster6 said:


> hiya gang, just to let you know I picked up my TTR on sat with a few navigation problems getting from sunny Essex to Clapham so will look out for the next tom tom group buy methinks! :wink:
> 
> Very happy with car in general but have some annoying bodywork damage, nothing more than scratches but still want to get them sorted before the 7th! Guy I bought from recommended chips away for repairs? Anyone heard anything good or bad about these guys?
> 
> ...


Chips away are ok i think. for your wheels try http://www.wickedwheels.co.uk/ not sure what areas they cover though.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get lost
> ...


Fine ill go then [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Noooooooo we need someone to teach us how to drive :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Horny,

I think you've got a bad influence on me  After the wheels some time ago, the TOM TOM yesterday, I've just ordered the blue leds this morning :lol:

erm, will I go for a back paintwork, a fabric made roof and some Phatbox stuff now :?:

well, no, I don't think so :? that would become a girl's car if so :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


I've been meaning to tell you... :-* :-* :-* :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


i knew you were in the process of changing your body shape but I didn't expect you will go that extreme 

are you going to get the boobs and all the necessary stuffs as well 

Now I'm saying that, I understand better about the short knob.....but no knob at all, blimey   

Oh and the ring too....OH MY GOD (to be prononciated Chantelle's way :wink: )


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I'll let you have a feel of me tits at the next meet...o your not coming....never mind i'm sure jamie will have fun :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> I'll let you have a feel of me tits at the next meet...o your not coming....never mind i'm sure jamie will have fun :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh you naughty boy...hang on a minute , no, naughty girl now :wink: don't get me started with tits, you know how much I love them :lol:

No way I let Jamie have a go first :evil: Right, let's call the missus to see if she would be happy to come over in London for this week-end rather than me going to "La Capitale"


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


My talents would be wasted on teaching you :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


mmmmmmmmm....teach us you will!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

My Schwartz is bigger than your Schwartz


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Bragging again eh :roll: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Patience my young padawan...In time you will be able to brag as i


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

I am ok for this Sunday, sadly Scott can't make as he will be "you know where" the following morning and he needs his beauty sleep.

So you will have to chat the girls up yourself 

See you there!

dave_uk


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am ok for this Sunday, sadly Scott can't make as he will be "you know where" the following morning and he needs his beauty sleep.
> 
> ...


Nice one dave.Say hello to the little cheeky chappy for us though and we'll see you on sunday :wink:

p.s I'm sure jamie will be able to handle the women :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Quite a list now 

_TT _heHornster 
Nando 
a18eem 
genocidalduck 
Rayrush1 
Nolive (poss in paris) 
Donners 
Renton72 
skinster6 
Hopsta 
ScoTTy 
BAMTT (poss) 
dave_uk


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

that list is nearly as impressive as your short shifter!! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> dave_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


If only im shy round girls i really like


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> that list is nearly as impressive as your short shifter!! :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > dave_uk said:
> ...


Yeah we noticed.... :roll: ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Thought i'd put this here incase you missed it on the forum::

what a pleasant day its been    8) 28degrees on the way up and back,and a sunburnt head! :?  :lol:

Back to business.What a great bunch they are at www.vagtech.co.uk

Made me feel right at home  .cup of tea as soon as i got there,playstation switched on and a copy 
of absoluTTe on the table (With a picture of me in.Obviously the best eddition then :roll: )

Jon and Greg are a great couple of guy's,helpful and up for a chat.
They certainly know their stuff as well :wink:

They tried their hardest to get me a couple of tyres, as i didnt realise they were so low...and i mean low! 
Not showing you any pics of that 
My fault as i should have ordered them the day before as they are a large size (235/35/19)

10% off given for TT owners club members making it only a Â£72 labour charge.

I can't recommend these guy's enough.!!

Then when i thought the visit was over Greg took me for a drive in their new V6 Audi TT turbo DSG 380bhp'ish (and still rising as its not finished yet   )

Hers's a few pics of the visit plus a couple of video clips.Shame all the true sound doesn't come out :? its was unreal.Take a look at the speedo when he's driving :wink: 

http://media.putfile.com/V6-Turbo-Audi-TT-380bhp (Please excuse my swearing at the end,you'd understand if you had been there  :? )

http://media.putfile.com/MVI_2863-63

Thanks again VAGTECH......as i know your reading this thread :wink: :wink: 
Perhaps if anyone has any questions you could answer them 

Heres their details if anyone wants them

VAGtech Ltd
Unit 2
Hillcroft Works
Stewkley Road
Soulbury
Leighton Buzzard
LU7 0DH

T: 01525 279513
M: 07866 637260
E: [email protected]
W: www.vagtech.co.uk


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya Gang,
I'm affraid to say that my TTR is like the Grolsch - Not ready yet!

It has some some minor body damage in various places which I was hoping to get sorted before the meet on Sunday but they cant fit me in until 16th May 

Alloys need refurbing too but that will have to wait and probably wouldnt keep me away from the meet to be honest but I want the body work done!

So gona have to blow out this one chaps but will look out for the next?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

skinster6 said:


> Hiya Gang,
> I'm affraid to say that my TTR is like the Grolsch - Not ready yet!
> 
> It has some some minor body damage in various places which I was hoping to get sorted before the meet on Sunday but they cant fit me in until 16th May
> ...


No problem catch ya next time.Next one will be the 4th of June :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

skinster6 said:


> Hiya Gang,
> I'm affraid to say that my TTR is like the Grolsch - Not ready yet!
> 
> It has some some minor body damage in various places which I was hoping to get sorted before the meet on Sunday but they cant fit me in until 16th May
> ...


its your loss.... they do the best apple pie and ice cream ever!! :roll:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

There was a mini-meet at Bluey last Sunday :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry horny, I'm writting from Paris  (wher the weather is much nicer than this week in Istambul :evil: ) so no meet for me this time 

have a good one chaps and see u next time with Blueflame zost (GB looks good :lol: ) and these infamous blue leds (my housemate told me they eventually arrived  ) fitted on my little baby :twisted:

Oh by the way monsieur Hornster, the TOM TOM took us to Exeter and St Ives like no co driver could. perfect :wink: I will post some pics of the place at some point because I didn't know Cornwall and I, actually we, fell in love :-* Even the weather was great 

allez a plus tard 

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> There was a mini-meet at Bluey last Sunday :wink:


    You went without us?? :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> Sorry horny, I'm writting from Paris  (wher the weather is much nicer than this week in Istambul :evil: ) so no meet for me this time
> 
> have a good one chaps and see u next time with Blueflame zost (GB looks good :lol: ) and these infamous blue leds (my housemate told me they eventually arrived  ) fitted on my little baby :twisted:
> 
> ...


Glad it works ok.In regards to your text message.The naughty natalie voice needs to be uploaded to it Olivier.If you want any of the voices i can send them via email ,but you need a pc connection to do it :wink:

Have fun mate

John


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Nando said:


> There was a mini-meet at Bluey last Sunday :wink:


i wonder who turned up...and you could have told me!!! i did not recognise
you at first ...sorry. :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Im off to Upton Park to watch West Ham v Tottenham so i will meet you at the Wharf a bit later on.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Im off to Upton Park to watch West Ham v Tottenham so i will meet you at the Wharf a bit later on.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


Come on hammers!!!!!!!!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Im off to Upton Park to watch West Ham v Tottenham so i will meet you at the Wharf a bit later on.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


enjoy! :wink: see you later,ill have a d.coke ready for you.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Im off to Upton Park to watch West Ham v Tottenham so i will meet you at the Wharf a bit later on.
> ...


Big spender! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

a18eem said:


> enjoy! :wink: see you later,ill have a d.coke ready for you.


You bringing your nuts this time? :lol: :lol:

or these?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Im off to Upton Park to watch West Ham v Tottenham so i will meet you at the Wharf a bit later on.
> ...


Yid Army!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> Yid Army!


Theres always one! :wink: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Lets hope the bloody weather holds out this time :? :roll: 

See you all tonight.

I think the final list is:
theHornster 
Nando 
a18eem 
genocidalduck 
Rayrush1 
Donners 
Renton72 
Hopsta 
ScoTTy 
BAMTT 
dave_uk


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello chaps!
another excellent meet tonight and nice to see a new face.
see you all at the next one ! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Apologies for the last minute arrival at Bluewater. Only just made it in time for the "cruise" to the pub. 

After averaging 9.5mpg on the little spin, I set the cruise to 70mph on the way home and got the average up to 20.2mpg :lol:

Good to see you all again. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Apologies for the last minute arrival at Bluewater. Only just made it in time for the "cruise" to the pub.
> 
> After averaging 9.5mpg on the little spin, I set the cruise to 70mph on the way home and got the average up to 20.2mpg :lol:
> 
> Good to see you all again. [smiley=cheers.gif]


Good to see you again Paul :wink:

Nice to finally meet Tony (BamTT) as well.Hopefully see you again sometime mate.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Next one 4th June lads! Anyone up for it   

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 749#674749

Post on the above thread please if you are :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Good to see everyone, Nice to meet Tony and Paul for the first time tonight.

Thanks for the passenger ride Paul, very nice! 

See you all next month.

Chris


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Good see see you all - and nice to keep Jamie in the rear view mirror for most of the blast :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Good meet guys...We have the best ones by far 

Good to meet you BAMTT

Not going to thank Paul for the ride.....It's just making me want my car even more 

Nando you speed demon....Had ya on the roundabout though  Think that was the first time ive seen you drive your car, i ment your missus car in anger :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando you speed demon....Had ya on the roundabout though  Think that was the first time ive seen you drive your car, i ment your missus car in anger :wink:


I'll blame my weak brakes and 4x4 suspension for taking it easy on the 'bouts. It's like being on a lilo in the ocean


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Jackie Chans Peugeot made it into the photo! :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Jackie Chans Peugeot made it into the photo! :lol:


Is that everyone's favourite cockney barman?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackie Chans Peugeot made it into the photo! :lol:
> ...


It sure is. Im loving his lexus lights! :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


and Nogaro blue paint job :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry horny, I'm writting from Paris  (wher the weather is much nicer than this week in Istambul :evil: ) so no meet for me this time
> ...


eh you cheeky geek :evil: :lol:

i've got an internet connection at work (god blessFORD :roll: ) and a laptop the size of the "Arc de Triomphe" :wink: so that should be fine to download the adds-on the TOM TOM 

let me know when you will be ready to do so 8)

cheers m8

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


Olivier just email me from the address you want the Naughty Natalie voice sent too. Then you can keep it stored till your ready to upload it :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

> Olivier just email me from the address you want the Naughty Natalie voice sent too. Then you can keep it stored till your ready to upload it :wink:


John,

you've got email on your hotmail adress.

natalie, here I come :-*

thanks again m8 8)

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> > Olivier just email me from the address you want the Naughty Natalie voice sent too. Then you can keep it stored till your ready to upload it :wink:
> 
> 
> John,
> ...


Ok mate ill send it now!


----------

